# lovesick moose



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for the smile.  Maybe you should be moose hunting instead of duck hunting...now that'd be a tough retrieve!!!! 

Pete


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

A little practice and try to sound like a duck. Most calls take a little air volume. Blow from your stomach.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think "duck" when I do it, does that count?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

ya' know this needs some video don't ya'?!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I was moved off the duck call at our hunt test because I was blowing as hard as I could and it just wasn't loud enough. I launched birds while my boyfriend blew the call. HE was of course loud enough and teased me for weeks... Sounds funny to anyone else "WELL at least I have decent LUNG capacity!"


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I sound like a sick duck when I call but I have to say I must be better than you Barb cause mine sounds like a duck atleast. 

My sister loves calls so she has been buying different ones the lastest was an owl.....now this was funny she was out on the deck blowing away at she asked me how she sounded. I had to be honest it sounded like a duck try to imitate an owl now that was funny. I told to go waaaaayyy down to the end of the road maybe it would sound better all she did was hit with a towel. LMAO


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Too funny . My mentor says to pretend it's a beer bottle since you know, everything about hunt training involves beer!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Just pretend you girls are about to address your significant other when you are you really want them to hear it. As in, mad as the dickens (trying to put it mildly). You have plenty of volume when you want it.
_Ducking and running for cover_


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't just force air through it like it is a kazoo. Kind of make a sound like "chuck-it" to get a cluck, and make a "purr" sound with your tongue to get a chuckle. Don't hold the call too tight to your mouth--actually the description of taking a sip from a beer bottle is pretty good!


----------

